# Fly Rod



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I am new to this site. A friend told me about it. I would like to get some info about fly rods. I have a few now and i like them but i want something different. The ones i have are cabellas, an old scott. and a fenwick. I want something nice and would like some suggestions.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey JQ check out postings from Gulfcoast rods...Randall built me an awesome fly rod it's even pic'd here on the board.... Blue Beauty...
BTW..... Welcome.....


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*Fly Rods*

LOOK AT EBAY - SAGE RODS..... RPLXI OR XI2 ARE GREAT RODS.. THEY ARE FAST BUT THEY HAVE LOTS OF BACKBONE. MY FAVORITE IS XI2 8WT 4 PIECE..... MY SECOND FAVORITE IS MY RPLXI 6WT 3PIECE...... THEY ALSO MAKE A XP ROD IT IS ALSO A GREAT ROD....


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree with "Boca" on the the rods to the "T"! Another alternative is to call Dan's Fly Shop in Lake City,Co. He has recently begun making salt water fly rods. He not only builds Sage XI2 but a Loomis blank also. 
I personally have fished his rods for years and find them not only very reasonably priced but very well built and fish extremely well.
My wife just started fly casting and caught her first fish about a 6 weeks ago - a 5# bonefish on a 9ft/8wt XI2 that Dan built her.
Check out his stuff (970)944-2281
Doc


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Rods*

Go to your nearest fly shop and try as many different rods as you can, all the better shops will let you do this. Many shops or rod reps will let you demo a rod for a week to really see if it suits you. There are so many good rods on the market now that unless you go to an Expo there is no way to try them all. You didn't say what you were fishing for or what line weight.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good points all, "davidb".


----------



## baffinbart (Jul 12, 2006)

I have way too many flyrods. I am selling a Scott S3S 9 foot, 4 pc, 7 weight. Dark blue finish with all saltwater components, rod tube and sock. It's a couple of years old, and it has only been used a dozen times or less, as I prefer the 8 foot 8 inch, 8 weight version of the same rod. The rod is in great shape and will do everything you want it to on the TX coast. 
With the rod I am also selling a Lamson Litespeed 3.5 (I think - or 4), Large arbor with a #7 weight forward floating line and backing. It was purchased the same time as the rod. It's silver-gray aluminum and an excellent reel and has the neoprene sock. 
I would prefer to sell them together. 
Today's replacement prices for the rod is about $625, and the reel about $330. 
If you're interested email at [email protected], or call cell at 214.514.0774 and we can discuss.
Thanks


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

Check out the rods made by Winston and the rods made by Hardy. While i own Sage, Loomis, Scott and several customs, I have always enjoyed and admired the Winston rods the most.


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

Its all gonna depend on how deep your pockets are! I personally am a big fan of the Temple Fork brand. Great folks to deal with as well.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have the dinero, I would say choose a Sage. I have had quite a few different rods and my Sage blows them all way. However, the advice about trying out as many rods as you can is great because you can really get a feel for what you prefer.


----------

